# Show Us Yourselves



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

it's a popular topic on a football forum i post at so I thought why not...

Basically post up pictures/videos of yourself/friends doing whatever really..

Heres me, thought I'd show myself wearing an MMA T-shirt :laugh:










As you can see Matt this 12yr old has had way to many detentions


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

You've shattered my illusions mate... LOL


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres me and my little boy - hes 6 months old now, this was taken about 3 months ago


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Heres me and my little boy - hes 6 months old now, this was taken about 3 months ago


Your kid's gonna be a fighter. Look at that glare! Lol.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha damn that kids got "that stare".... Dana wouldn't have no problem marketing that


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm contemplating a change of hair-do. I don't think I quite fit in with the scousers. =S


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah you need a skin head to fit in round here IMy, mind you JayC had a mohawk last year looked a right Tit


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Me on my birthday.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SteSteez you look ridiculously familiar...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

marc said:


> Nah you need a skin head to fit in round here IMy, mind you JayC had a mohawk last year looked a right Tit


Oh aye, at least I'm not ginger! Although I did have thoughts of dying it pink which..gratefully I didn't do.

The new trend is no hair! Even my mate of 8 years who had LONG HAIR for like, the past 6 years has shaved his head!










This is me...on the 27th December spending my cash on cocktails!










Me with said friend next to me...and the devil horns! ROCK ON


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You kidz and your 'new trends' me ive been rocking the skin head for many a moon, Jay that is probably the worst picture ive ever seen of you


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Matt Im enjoying the lack of hair & devil worshippery, bravo


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, cheers fella, I gave up the fight years ago, way too much daylight showing to go with anything other than the shaved head! BTW, before anyone asks, it is my cowboy hat in front of me and yes, I probably do look a tit in it but I still wear it!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> SteSteez you look ridiculously familiar...


Why's that? lol...

And I usually have a skinhead myself, just too cold right now :sorry:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure... a mix of John Kavanagh and Victor-something (Victor Davila?) the spanish language UFC commentator.


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm off to facebook to find a suitable picture...


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

This pic is almost 2 years old but I don't have any newer ones to hand. My wife has loads posted somewhere but I don't know where.

I have lost a little bit of weight since then and I am 1 week into my super diet. I have lost 5 lbs. woo!










I am the one that isn't female.


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm another one of the no hair brigade 

Speaking of facebook, whos on it??


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Speaking of facebook, whos on it??


That is where I grabbed my photo from.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Robbie said:


> I'm off to facebook to find a suitable picture...


I take it you didnt find any good facebook pics then :laugh:


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

arf arf

You like my hat?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

So I take it I'm the only one here with long(ish) hair?

Kunoichi being the exception. Unless she has also taken to this "skinhead" trend.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Kunoichi being the exception. Unless she has also taken to this "skinhead" trend.


I didn't but I thought about it. Cut it neck length in October because it was getting in the way of sparing (but lucky as I am I got injured the day I cut it, so basically I did it for nothing). I'd go military it if I had the balls though, but I'm afraid I'm a balless female.

I ought to get my own set.

Sacrifice beauty over BJJ performance. Now that's love. ha


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Imy said:


> So I take it I'm the only one here with long(ish) hair?
> 
> Kunoichi being the exception. Unless she has also taken to this "skinhead" trend.


My hair is roughly the same length as yours. It was longer but I had it cut recently.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I'd go military it if I had the balls though, but I'm afraid I'm a balless female.
> 
> I ought to get my own set.


You can have JayC's. He doesn't really use his, not since he lost one of them.


----------



## n.co (Jan 7, 2009)

Me Sept 2008 at 80kg, finally hit the 75kg mark (christmas didn't help one bit)










Summer 2008, as the broke student I am who can't afford classes all the time, a few of us decided to train in a very quiet park. Was just thanking the skies i brought my groin protector because one of us is a serial nut kicker!! Hahaha

Edit: Forgot to mention that the ground was very very dry, cut our knees to hell!!


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Me & Mini Me/Vern Troyer.










True sunbed basher.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Jay you like the little kid out of American History X with the skin head :baffled::


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha, Edward Furlong! ****ing love that film


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward Furlong should bitch slap that TV John Connor!


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

Here i am on my 21st (my birthday is nov 1st so halloween party is standard practice by now)










and this is me and my mate andy










As you can see, i am also a long hairer. I tend to get it all cut off then leave it for a good 6 months or so until i cant put up with it any more, then get it all cut off again.

Imy, where'd you get your sackboy from? (for anyone who read that and thought it was some sort of gay chat up line, a sackboy is one of these guys.)


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

temeura said:


> Edward Furlong should bitch slap that TV John Connor!


And be amazed that his older self is Christian Bale.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

This is the only recent picture I could find.

This one is me at my mum and dads 25th wedding anniversary. (im the one of the left if you hadnt guessed haha)


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

JayC said:


> And be amazed that his older self is Christian Bale.


Yeah, he's manned up pretty well.


----------



## JonnyH (Aug 17, 2008)

Me on Far Right on night out with some mates


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump, straight off Facebook.

Just because this thread requires a little more activity, methinks.

This is me struggling to operate headphones, taken the other day.


----------

